# The Power of a Praying Wife Challenge



## LIKI51 (Dec 18, 2009)

I am not sure how many members have read The Power of a Praying Wife by Stormie Omartian.  But if you have, you can testify to the changes that occur in your DH.  Let’s challenge ourselves to do the experiment she suggests on pages 31-32 in her book.  (See below)

“If you feel you are able, try this little experiment and see what happens.  Pray for your husband every day for a month using each one of the thirty areas of prayer focus I have included in this book.  Pray a chapter a day.  Ask God to pour out his blessings on him and fill you both with his love.  See if you heart doesn’t soften toward him. Notice if his attitude toward you doesn’t change as well.  Observe whether your relationship isn’t running more smoothly.  If you have trouble making that kind of prayer commitment, think of it from the Lord’s perspective.  Seeing your husband through God’s eyes—not just as your husband, but as God’s child, a son whom the Lord loves—can be a great revelation.  If someone called and asked you to pray for his or her son, you would do it, wouldn’t you?  Well, God is asking.”

Let’s challenge ourselves to do the above. Check in with which prayer you prayed and later on reveal what changes you noticed in his behavior and yours!  This will inspire others to read the book and pray for their husbands as well.  

God wants us to spread his love.  Let’s perform his will for our husbands and families by standing in the gap for them in prayer.


----------



## goldielocs (Dec 18, 2009)

I have that book around here somewhere.  I need to pull that one down and read it.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## LIKI51 (Dec 22, 2009)

Today’s prayer…

Prayer for His Mind

Lord, I pray for your protection on my husband’s mind. Shield him from the lies of the enemy. Help him to clearly discern between Your voice and any other, and show him how to take every thought captive as You have instructed us to do.  May he thirst for Your Word and hunger for your truth so that he can recognize wrong thinking.  Give him strength to resist lying thoughts. Remind him that he has the mind of Christ.  Where the enemy’s lies have already invaded his thoughts, I push them back by inviting the power of the Holy Spirit to cleanse his mind.  Lord, You have given me authority “over all the power of the enemy” (Luke 10:19).  By that authority given to me in Jesus Christ,  I command all lying spirits away from my husband’s mind.  I proclaim that God has given (husband’s name) a sound mind.  He will not entertain confusion, but live in clarity.  He will not be tormented with impure, evil, negative, or sinful thoughts, but be transformed by the renewing of his mind, that he may prove what is good and acceptable and perfect will of God (Romans 12:2).

Enable him to “be strong in the Lord and in the power of His might” (Ephesians 6:10). Help him to be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication, with thanksgiving, let his requests be made known to You; and may Your peace, which surpasses all understanding, guard his heart and mind through Christ Jesus (Philippians 4:6,7). And finally, whatever things are true, noble, just, pure, lovely, of good report, having virtue, or anything praiseworthy, let him think on these things (Philippians 4:8).


----------



## kitamay (Dec 22, 2009)

I borrowed the book from my mom. I started with praying for myself today to be a better wife.


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Dec 22, 2009)

*What an excellent challenge!*

*Yes, I would like to join.*

* Because I've been blessed with such an excellent husband, I want to be the best wife that I can be.*


----------



## princesslocks (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Ladies!

Wonderful Challenge ! I'd like to join. I began last night with the prayer for His Wife.  Lord knows I was very convicted when Stormie mentioned the Change Me prayer.


----------



## Ithacagurl (Dec 28, 2009)

I will try to get this book


----------



## Ithacagurl (Dec 28, 2009)

My dh just decided to stop coming to church . Please pray for him.


----------



## princesslocks (Dec 30, 2009)

Ithacagurl said:


> My dh just decided to stop coming to church . Please pray for him.


 
I will pray for you and hubby. Did you get the book?


----------



## shinyblackhair (Dec 30, 2009)

I had that book years ago, but gave it to my MIL. It is an awesome book.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree shiny it is a great book.  I'm not (wasn't) married at the time when I read it; but I said the prayers anyway.


----------



## CandiceC (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm just now seeing this thread. How is everyone coming along with this?
I've had this book for a couple of years, but haven't read it all the way through yet.


----------



## Ithacagurl (Dec 30, 2009)

I need to get it. I will try amazon.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 6, 2010)

Today’s prayer…

Prayer for His Future

Lord, I pray that you would give (husband’s name) a vision for his future.  Help him to understand that Your plans for him are for good and not evil—to give him a future and a hope (Jeremiah 29:11). Fill him with the knowledge of Your will in all wisdom and spiritual understanding; that he may have a walk worthy of You, fully pleasing You, being fruitful in every good work and increasing in the knowledge of  You (Colossians 1:9,10). May he live with leading from the Holy Spirit and not walk in doubt and fear of what may happen.  Help him to mature and grow in You daily, submitting to You all his dreams and desires, knowing that “the things which are impossible with men are possible with God” (Luke 18:27). Give him God-ordained goals and show him how to conduct himself in a way that always invests in his future.

I pray that he will be active in service for You all the days of his life.  Keep him from losing his sense of purpose and fill him with hope for his future as an “anchor of the soul, both sure and steadfast” (Hebrews 6:19).  Give him “his heart’s desire” (Psalm 21:2) and “the heritage of those who fear Your name” (Psalm 61:5).  Plant him firmly in Your house and keep him fresh and flourishing and bearing fruit into old age (Psalm 92:13,14).  And when it comes time for him to leave this earth and go to be with You, may be have such a strong vision for his eternal future that it makes his transition smooth, painless, and accompanied by peace and joy.  Until that day, I pray he will find the vision for his future in You.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 6, 2010)

CandiceC said:


> I'm just now seeing this thread. How is everyone coming along with this?
> I've had this book for a couple of years, but haven't read it all the way through yet.


 

Oh my goodness, the book is great but it also seeks to adjust how you react to things DH does.  Action=reaction.  What we say or don't say.  A lot of times she mentions in the book to simply get out of God's way and let Him handle it by us praying.


----------



## Candy1978 (Jan 6, 2010)

LIKI51 said:


> Today’s prayer…
> 
> Prayer for His Future
> 
> ...


 

I soooo needed to see this today!!!


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 11, 2010)

Love must be demonstrated through actions and words.  However, if you have spent months, or even years tearing down your mate with hurtful words, you must train yourself to speak affectionately toward him.  Begin today by making a conscious decision to change.

_In the name of Jesus, I will not let any corrupt communication proceed out of my mouth, but only that is which is good for edification.  I am quick to listen and slow to speak.  My words are acceptable to the Lord.  I will put a guard on my mouth and keep the door of my lips shut from speaking anything ungodly.  I will love my mate with affectionate words and genuine concern.  I aim for and am eager to seek harmony in my marriage by building up my spouse.  Amen!_


----------



## honeycomb719 (Jan 11, 2010)

LIKI51 said:


> Love must be demonstrated through actions and words.  However, if you have spent months, or even years tearing down your mate with hurtful words, you must train yourself to speak affectionately toward him.  Begin today by making a conscious decision to change.
> 
> _In the name of Jesus, I will not let any corrupt communication proceed out of my mouth, but only that is which is good for edification.  I am quick to listen and slow to speak.  My words are acceptable to the Lord.  I will put a guard on my mouth and keep the door of my lips shut from speaking anything ungodly.  I will love my mate with affectionate words and genuine concern.  I aim for and am eager to seek harmony in my marriage by building up my spouse.  Amen!_



This thread and this quote above is RIGHT on time. I was just speaking with a friend latnite about this book. She is going to let me borrow it. Im up for this challenge. What exactly do we need to do when updating OP?


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 11, 2010)

honeycomb719 said:


> This thread and this quote above is RIGHT on time. I was just speaking with a friend latnite about this book. She is going to let me borrow it. Im up for this challenge. What exactly do we need to do when updating OP?



Just write in the prayer you prayed.  Just think about what was right on time for you could be right on time for someone else!


----------



## Laela (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi, LIKI51... I love this thread....I meant to post this earlier.   Prov 18, a man who finds a wife has found a good thing and favor. Marriage is work but it's so worth it, and there are times WE NEED to pray for us both, so that the Love we profess for God and each other _always _WINS.




LIKI51 said:


> Love must be demonstrated through actions and words.  However, if you have spent months, or even years tearing down your mate with hurtful words, you must train yourself to speak affectionately toward him.  Begin today by making a conscious decision to change.
> 
> _In the name of Jesus, I will not let any corrupt communication proceed out of my mouth, but only that is which is good for edification.  I am quick to listen and slow to speak.  My words are acceptable to the Lord.  I will put a guard on my mouth and keep the door of my lips shut from speaking anything ungodly.  I will love my mate with affectionate words and genuine concern.  I aim for and am eager to seek harmony in my marriage by building up my spouse.  Amen!_


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 12, 2010)

Laela said:


> Hi, LIKI51... I love this thread....I meant to post this earlier.  Prov 18, a man who finds a wife has found a good thing and favor. Marriage is work but it's so worth it, and there are times WE NEED to pray for us both, so that the Love we profess for God and each other _always _WINS.


 

This is what came to me when I read your response.

it is the prayers of the prayers of the wife that send the Spirit to empower the man to lead.  

Maybe we are not sending the Spirit enough?


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 12, 2010)

Prayer for today…Chapter 22

His Emotions

I pray father that (husband’s name) would stop being controlled by his emotions and instead be controlled by the Holy Spirit.

Lord, You have said in Your Word that You redeem our souls when we put our trust in You (Psalm 34:22).  I pray that (husband’s name) would have faith in You to redeem his soul from negative emotions.  May he never be controlled by depression, anger, anxiety, jealousy, hopelessness, fear, or suicidal thoughts. Specifically I pray about (area of concern). Deliver him from this and all other controlling emotions (Psalm 40:17).  I know that only You can deliver and heal, but use me as Your instrument of restoration.  Help me not to be able to understand and have words to say that will bring life.

Free him to share his deepest feelings with me and others who can help.  Liberate him to cry when he needs to and not bottle his emotions inside.  At the same time give him the gift of laughter and ability to find humor in even serious situations.  Teach him to take his eyes off his circumstances and trust in You, regardless of how he is feeling.  Give him patience to possess his soul and the ability to take charge of it (Luke 21:19).  Anoint him with “the oil of joy” (Isaiah 61:3), refresh him with Your Spirit, and set him free from negative emotions this day.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 15, 2010)

Pray for the Holy Spirit to convict his heart, fill it with His love, peace and joy and teach him a new way to talk.

Prayer for today…page 171

His Talk

Lord, I pray Your Holy Spirit would guard my husband’s mouth so that he will speak only words that edify and bring life.  Help him to not be a grumbler, complainer, a user of foul language, or one who destroys with his words, but be disciplined enough to keep his conversation godly.  Your Word says a man who desires long life must keep his tongue from evil and his lips from speaking deceit (Psalm 34:12-13). Show him how to do that.  Fill him with Your love so that out of the overflow of his heart will come words that build up and not tear down.  Work that in my heart as well.

May Your Spirit of love reign in the words we speak so that we don’t miscommunicate or wound one another. Help us to show each other respect, speak words that encourage, share our feelings openly, and come to mutual agreements without strife. Lord, You’ve said in Your Word that when two agree, You are in their midst.  I pray that the reverse be true as well—that You will be in our midst so that we two can agree.  Let the words of our mouths and the meditations of our hearts be acceptable in Your sight, O Lord, our strength and our Redeemer (Psalm 19:14).


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 15, 2010)

*I'm not married yet, but I just heard The Holy Spirit affirm these prayers by saying, "It's going to work. Just keep on doing it."*

*I feel that if we don't see an immediate change, some might feel like giving up but God is saying, "No, stand in the gap through earnest and effective intercession."*


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 18, 2010)

chicacanella said:


> *I'm not married yet, but I just heard The Holy Spirit affirm these prayers by saying, "It's going to work. Just keep on doing it."*
> 
> *I feel that if we don't see an immediate change, some might feel like giving up but God is saying, "No, stand in the gap through earnest and effective intercession."*



Sometimes we are not doing enough of the right thing. keep it up


----------



## Laela (Jan 19, 2010)

Maybe...and that's a very good question. I'd done a 30-day prayer stint for my DH before and I must say I saw more results and felt higher in spirit than on normal days..but I strive to pray for him every day..even if it's just a quick one. I want the best for him and that has to translate into my prayer life as well.

God bless!



LIKI51 said:


> This is what came to me when I read your response.
> 
> it is the prayers of the prayers of the wife that send the Spirit to empower the man to lead.
> 
> *Maybe we are not sending the Spirit enough*?


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 20, 2010)

Someone else praying for their husband? Please tell us the prayer!


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 22, 2010)

Pray for your husband to be convicted of his sin, to humbly confess it before God, then turn from his error and cease to do it.

Prayer for today…His Repentance page 175

*Lord*, I pray that You would convict my husband of any error in is life.  Let there be “nothing covered that will not be revealed, and hidden that will not be known” (Matthew 10:26). Cleanse him from any secret sins and teach him to be a person who is quick to confess when he is wrong (Psalm 19:12). Help him to recognize his mistakes.  Give him eyes to see Your truth and ears to hear Your voice.  Bring him to full repentance before You.  If there is suffering to be done, let it be the suffering of a remorseful heart and not because the crushing hand of the enemy has found an opening into his life through unconfessed sin.  Lord, I know that humility must come before honor (Proverbs 15:33). Take away all pride that would cause him to deny his faults and work into his soul a humility of heart so that he will receive the honor You have for him.


----------



## HoneyLove (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome challenge!


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 26, 2010)

First I want to thank God for letting me see the real effect of prayer.  My DH had me so shocked last night I asked him if he was ok!!!! God is so good, I am so used to DH acting one way that when he didn't act that way I swore something was wrong!  The spirit was working on him and me.  GOD has made me see that he loves me and he will do what he promised.  AMEN!


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have given my report, I would love to see yours.  Let everyone know!!!! Testify.


----------



## LIKI51 (Jan 27, 2010)

Pray for God to break the bonds of self-loathing and mold your husband into His image.

Pray for God to help your husband find his identity in the Lord.

Pray for God to enable you to speak to your husband in the Spirit and not in your flesh so your words would be received as encouragement to his soul rather than criticism.

Ask for the Power of God to fight the enemy that feeds your husband familiar lies so he can be free to hear God’s truth.

Pray that your husband finds his true identity.

Prayer for today…His Self Image…page 192

*Lord (Adonai), *I pray that (husband’s name) will find his identity in You.  Help him to understand his worth through Your eyes and by Your standards.  May he recognize the unique qualities You’ve placed in him and be able to appreciate them.  Enable him to see himself the way You see him, understanding the “You have made him a little lower than the angels, and You crowned him with glory and honor.  You have made him to have dominion over the works of Your hands; You have put all things under his fee” (Psalm 8:4-6).  Quiet the voices that tell him otherwise and give him ears to hear Your voice telling him that it will not be his perfection that gets him through life successfully, it will be Yours.

Reveal to him that “he is the image and glory of God” (1 Corinthians 11:7), and he is “complete in Him, who is the head of all principality and power” (Colossians 2:10). Give him the peace and security of knowing that he is accepted, not rejected, by You.  Free him from the self-focus and self-consciousness that can imprison his soul.  Help him to see who You really are so he’ll know who he really is.  May his true self-image be the image of Christ stamped upon his soul.

Amen.


----------



## Laela (Feb 4, 2010)

Thought I'd bump this up again...

Also, here's a great thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=182815


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 5, 2010)

Slightly OT:
Not a wife yet  but I wanted to share this with those of you who have spouses that are not yet born again...

*WHEN YOUR MATE DOESN'T SHARE YOUR FAITH* 
 *1Co 7:13 NIV*

Living with an unbelieving mate is both a challenge and an opportunity. It's a challenge because believers and unbelievers see life differently. And it's an opportunity because God can use you to close the gap and win them to Christ. But for that to take place you must make two commitments: (1) Commit yourself to the goal of their salvation. (2) Commit yourself to your own growth through loving them and living with them. Once you've committed, you're ready for this practical and helpful counsel. 
	Remember the unbeliever's spiritual limitations. "Therefore, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation; the old has gone, the new has come!" (2Co 5:17 NIV). Only when they're "in Christ" can they be a "new creation." Only then will "the old" go! The old will dominate until they receive the new. "That which is born of the flesh is flesh; and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit" (Jn 3:6). Remember, the unbeliever suffers from spiritual birth defects they can't overcome until the new birth corrects them. "The flesh is hostile toward God; for it does not subject itself to the law of God, for it is not even able to do so...those...in the flesh cannot please God" (Ro 8:7-8 NAS). If they don't love God's Word, prayer and church like you do, it's because they're controlled by the flesh and are "not even able" to. So have realistic expectations. Remember what you were like B.C. (Before Christ)? Be patient, loving and kind while God does His work in them.


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are some affirmations in the book for us to repeat daily...

"I will not allow anything to destroy my marriage."

"I will not stand by and watch my husband be wearied, beaten down or destroyed."

"I will not sit idle while an invisible wall goes up between us."

"I will not allow confusion, miscommunication, wrong attitudes, and bad choices to erode what we are trying to build together."

"I will not tolerate hurt and unforgiveness leading us to divorce."


----------



## Laela (Feb 6, 2010)

*Will NOT*.... powerful combination of words. 


LIKI51 said:


> Here are some affirmations in the book for us to repeat daily...
> 
> "I will not allow anything to destroy my marriage."
> 
> ...


----------



## honeycomb719 (Feb 7, 2010)

Prudent1 and LIKI its seems these last two post above were posted for me only as these very issues are what Im going through right now in my marriage. Its hard. Just today I decided I wanted to join the church we have been visiting for the past 2mths and its seems my husband got an attitude about it. I just dont understand. We left church and I can sense an attitude from him.


----------



## Candygirl (Feb 7, 2010)

This is such a great idea! I'm a huge fan of Stormie Omartian and practically have most of her books.A lot of them were found in thrift stores. I have Power of a Praying Parent,Power of a Praying Wife and a few of hee latest titles.I can definitely say that I have seen magnificent changes in my hubby and my children. I have been using Stormie's suggesations for at least 3 years. You have to give it time because I didn't see changes overnight at all. It wasn't until I established a "true" relationship with God and a persistent one as well.There is peace in the home,finances are smoother,kids are relaxed and thriving.You will definitely know the difference.


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 8, 2010)

honeycomb719 said:


> Prudent1 and LIKI its seems these last two post above were posted for me only as these very issues are what Im going through right now in my marriage. Its hard. Just today I decided I wanted to join the church we have been visiting for the past 2mths and its seems my husband got an attitude about it. I just dont understand. We left church and I can sense an attitude from him.


 
What ever is in him is fighting you!!!! Think, if you didn't want anything to do with church he would be fine, right???  I believe there are some spiritual warfare prayers here on the forum.  If not, I will post a binding prayer for you later today.  

Don't discuss anything about God with him.  Take everything to God in prayer.  The less you discuss with him the less you will fight and have words. I brought my bible and books to work just for this reason because my DH would see and respond!! He isn't on the same level of prayer as me.  I am not saying that to brag because his FAITH level is higher than mine.  A lot of these trials we are going thru seem to make us more dependent on Jehovah.


----------



## BlessedStarlette (Feb 8, 2010)

LIKI51 said:


> What ever is in him is fighting you!!!! Think, if you didn't want anything to do with church he would be fine, right??? I believe there are some spiritual warfare prayers here on the forum. If not, I will post a binding prayer for you later today.
> 
> Don't discuss anything about God with him. Take everything to God in prayer. The less you discuss with him the less you will fight and have words. I brought my bible and books to work just for this reason because my DH would see and respond!! He isn't on the same level of prayer as me. I am not saying that to brag because his FAITH level is higher than mine. A lot of these trials we are going thru seem to make us more dependent on Jehovah.


 

Hi HoneyComb,

I have to agree with LIKI51. There is a website that has prayers on a number of topics, this book and site was reccommended to me by another member here. It is http://www.christianword.org/php/default.php?page_id=main. I also second investing in the book by Stormie Power of a praying wife.

As for the website you can sign up for a free book. Click on prayer book and all the prayers are shown.

I hope this helps


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 11, 2010)

Lord, nothing in me wants to pray for this man.  I confess my anger, hurt, unforgiveness, disappointment, resentment, and hardness of heart toward him.  Forgive me and create in me a clean heart and right spirit before You.  Give me a new, positive, joyful, loving, forgiving attitude toward him. Where he has erred, reveal it to him and convict his heart about it.  Lead him through the paths of repentance and deliverance.  Help me not to hold myself apart from him emotionally, mentally, or physically because of unforgiveness. Where either of us needs to ask forgiveness of the other, help us to do so.  If there is something I’m not seeing that is adding to this problem, reveal it to me and help me to understand it.  Remove any wedge of confusion that has created misunderstanding or miscommunication.  Where there is behavior that needs to change in either of us, I pray You would enable that change to happen.  As much as I want to hang on to my anger toward him *because I feel it is justified*, I want to do what You want.  I release all those feelings to You.  Give me a renewed sense of love for him and words to heal this situation.”


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 14, 2010)

To all of you who are reading this thread, the whole intention is to get you to pray and say something positive that will encourage, build up, give life, and make the marriage better.  I have learned the hard way with my DH that if I don't initiate things, they don't get done.

Blessed Creator, Father of all things, help us to help our husbands.  Make him respectable in Your sight so that we will respect him as you command in the bible.  Guide us because only You have the answers.  AMEN


----------



## Laela (Feb 14, 2010)

----deleted ----


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have heard from a few of you via PM concerning your DH’s and  I want it to be known that I am not a therapist or minister but just a wife who has struggled in her marriage and wants deliverance from the strife that has taken place and longs for the peace of God in her marriage. He and I have argued over simple things and it must stop.  I got to the point where I didn’t know what to do but I know my Creator did!  I prayed the first few prayers in the Power of a Praying Wife book to astounding results.  There were some days that I thought I had walked in the wrong house!  AMEN!

But on another note, when I was lazy or tired or distracted from church or prayers my world went upside down.  This made me more diligent in my prayer time and encouraged me to start the thread.  This is *not *the first Power of a Praying Wife thread.  But if you want to come into this one and share your prayer and your testimony please do.  You would be shocked how many wives behavior or lack thereof.  There are many saved partners who just aren’t behaving that way.  

Lets always in our prayers go to our Creator with Thanksgiving and Praise, then asking for forgiveness, his presence and asking for the covering of the Blood. Then make your requests known.  Some of us have issues in our marriages that can only be solved with Spiritual Warfare.  If you are reading this and you are well versed on Protection, Breaking Curses, Cleansing which relate to our spouses PLEASE SHARE.

It is my understanding that you can’t put a patch on some things.  So let YAHWEH in by giving him permission to intervene in our marriages.  Please pray with us and for us.

LET EACH ONE TEACH ONE

LIKI51


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 15, 2010)

Here are some confessions to help to establish your faith for answered prayer.

o	My husband is blessed and highly favored among men because God is with him (Genesis 39:2; Luke 1:28). 
o	He sits in places of authority among other leaders (Proverbs 31:23). 

In the name of Jesus, I declare that I have a blood-bought right to answered prayer. The Word of God is my guarantee. Father, by prayer, supplication and with thanksgiving, I can make my requests known to You. You hear the prayer of the righteous and answer them. Your eyes are on me and Your ears are open to hear my prayers.
I am connected to Christ Jesus, and I am anointed. In everything I do I am more than a conqueror. Because I abide in You, and Your Word abides in me, I see the manifestation of answered prayer. When I speak Your Word, it does not return without accomplishing what it was sent to do.
Lord, I thank You that I walk in favor with man and with You. Wherever I go and whatever I do, Your favor goes before me. The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous person avails much. Therefore, I believe I receive what I pray for right now. In Jesus' name, Amen!


----------



## Laela (Feb 16, 2010)

-----------------------------------


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 16, 2010)

Prayer for today…His Marriage

I pray O Great I Am that there would be no divorce or adultery in our future.

I pray O Great I am that You will preserve our marriage from any such destruction.

Jehovah, let any unreal expectations be exposed and all incompatibilities be smoothed out so that we grow together in a spirit of unity, commitment, and with a bond of intimacy. Let our marriage be a place where two agree so You will be in the midst of it.

I pray O Great I Am that our marriage will be protected from any person or situation that could destroy it.  Father, make our marriage a source of joy and life to us, and not a drudgery, a thorn, a dread or a irritation or temporary condition

*Adonai*, I pray You would protect our marriage from anything that would harm or destroy it.  Shield it from our own selfishness and neglect, from the evil plans and desires of others, and from un-healthy or dangerous situations.  May there be no thoughts of divorce or infidelity in our hearts, and none in our future.  Set us free from past hurts, memories, and ties from previous relationships, and unrealistic expectations of one another.  I pray that there be no jealousy in either of us, or the low self-esteem that precedes that.  Let nothing come into our hearts and habits that would threaten the marriage in any way, especially influences like alcohol, drugs, gambling, pornography, lust or obsessions.  Unite us in a bond of friendship, commitment, generosity, and understanding.  Eliminate our immaturity, hostility or feelings of inadequacy.  Help us to make time for one another alone, to nurture and renew the marriage and remind ourselves of the reasons we were married in the first place.  I pray that (husband’s name) will be so committed to You, Lord, that his commitment to me will not waiver, no matter what storms come.  I pray that our love for each other will grow stronger every day, so that we will never leave a legacy of divorce to our children.


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 16, 2010)

I made a post a few days ago stating that "Some of us have issues in our marriages that can only be solved with Spiritual Warfare. If you are reading this and you are well versed on Protection, Breaking Curses, Cleansing which relate to our spouses PLEASE SHARE."

Again I ask, if you are well versed in those areas please post your comments.  Some wives are dealing with husbands who are Alcoholics, abusers, victims of abuse themselves...the list goes on and on issues that go beyond not sharing in the chores.

If you can help with a special prayer or affirmation, please share.


----------



## MSee (Feb 16, 2010)

LIKI51 said:


> I made a post a few days ago stating that "Some of us have issues in our marriages that can only be solved with Spiritual Warfare. If you are reading this and you are well versed on Protection, Breaking Curses, Cleansing which relate to our spouses PLEASE SHARE."


 
I can testify that some things can't be solved nor would some problems leave without prayer and fasting and I would add obedience to whatever the Holy Spirit tells you to do. I'll warn, from my own experience that when or if you attempt fasting over confusion, constant argument, just strange feelings that there is more than is seen in your marriage the true enemy will fight you and at first things may, I repeat may seem worse. That's the biggest hurdle but breakthrough is usually right behind that mountain. 

I had a lot of things coming at my marriage in 2008 and I fasted and prayed 1 meal a day for weeeeks. That's what I felt led to do, for some one whole day fast takes care of everything, I had to go long term and I did have some whole day fast in between. I suddenly started coming up on info about witchcraft etc. from Christian writers but that was just a side thing ( I think) and then ....... I foung out things about my husdand that being hidden was seriously destroying our marriage. The thing is I was sensing it but kept overiding or just wasn't sure. My story is too long and what came out in my marriage has been forgiven so I won't rehash. I just wanted to remind others of the power of fasting along with prayer and taking time to let the Holy Spirit teach you about you and then trust me if something else is amiss God will reveal and deal with it.


----------



## MSee (Feb 16, 2010)

In terms of the witchcraft issue, I came upon certain prayers ( I wish I knew where to locate them) but the gist was that it is necessary sometimes to do like Daniel and Nehemiah and ask God to forgive the sins of your forefathers and mother because curses can come from covenants they may have made unkown to you. I am skeptical about the generational curse issue and that's for another thread but from all the reading I've done I do agree with the conclusion that demons can feel they have a legal right to you which can affect your marriage based on oaths, covenants etc someone in your bloodline got involved with. My greatgrandmother was into obeah and she uttered a curse over my parents marriage and well it is cursed to say the least but I now believe it has somehow affected my marriage also. One particular problem disappeared overnight after my long season of prayer and fasting and reading and finally getting the nerve to try some of the curse breaking prayers ( I was desperate). That's when I truly understood that God was showing me something but I was too "not wanting to appear superstitious" to accept what I was learning.

That being said, my own attitude was the source of much of my marriage problems too and a book 'Created to be his helpmeet' did teach me a better way to do things. I also have read the power of a praying wife and highly recommend it. It certainly helped me in some areas. In all things you have to know what God is showing you about your marriage, my example may help someone but not be the answer for another.

Edited to say thanks OP, your post are helping me. I believe in being teachable because our true enemy would try anything to see our marriages fall apart. I would have just lurked had you not repeated the question re. curses etc. They are real.


----------



## MSee (Feb 16, 2010)

Found one of the websites that helped me. The main menu have links for marriage issues also http://www.wholeperson-counseling.org/warfare/spwarfare.html


----------



## rochieshi (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you for this post I'll get the book soon


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 16, 2010)

MSee said:


> I can testify that *some things can't be solved nor would some problems leave withprayer and fasting *and I would add obedience to whatever the Holy Spirit tells yout ou to do. That's the biggest hurdle but breakthrough is usually right behind that mountain.
> 
> I had a lot of things coming at my marriage in 2008 and I fasted and prayed 1 meal a day for weeeeks.  I just wanted to remind others of the power of fasting along with prayer and taking time to let the Holy Spirit teach you about you and then trust me if something else is amiss God will reveal and deal with it.



Thank you for reminding us about this...Its a good idea for all of us and a doable one at that!


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 16, 2010)

MSee said:


> That's when I truly understood that God was showing me something but I was too "not wanting to appear superstitious" to accept what I was learning.



I am so glad you wrote this sentence in regard to curses...I did not want to believe what was really going on. I just thought simply talking things out would solve the problem. 

There are things that must be dealt with in the spiritual in order to manifest in the natural. I am glad you were diligent in his Word to solve your problems.  And now you are helping someone else. Bless you!


----------



## paradise1975 (Feb 17, 2010)

I wanted to thank you all for these posts. I have seen signs of past issues with DH coming out and these things have tried to come in and wreck our marriage. I know that this is a spiritual battle. I have the power of a praying wife and I have been praying and talking to God because that's the only way to put a stop to this. 

Thank you LIKI51 for starting this challenge. I also have taken your advice and brought my book to work and i have prayer book from Christian World Ministries that i brought to work as well. There are some powerful stronghold breaking prayers in the CWO prayer book.

I have been praying and believing for my husband to be delivered. I can feel when I haven't been talking to God as I need to when I'm not consistent and I am determined to not let anything stop me or distract me from what I know I have to do. 

God created and loves marriage. In the power of a praying wife, Stormie says that she will not sit idel and watch her husband be defeated (this isn't word for word), the days when I really am tired I keep reminding myself of this.


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 17, 2010)

paradise1975 said:


> I can feel when I haven't been talking to God as I need to when I'm not consistent and I am determined to not let anything stop me or distract me from what I know I have to do.


 
The devil is trying to distract us...we get so caught up with other things that we are too tired or upset to take care of the things of GOD.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Feb 17, 2010)

Still in prayer ladies over my marriage. Slight improvement is visuable, but ALOT is still to be worked out. Now Im waiting on God to get my husband on one accord with me about church. He is against my membership at a church I felt lead by the Holy Spirit to join. The way I came to find it was nothing but God answering my prayers, but my husband is coming up against me about it. I am praying to bind the spirit of jezebel, and korah within my marriage.


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 18, 2010)

Prayer for Marital Difficulties

Lord Jesus, who blessed the marriage at Cana with Your presence, my husband and I need the sanctifying influence of Your presence in our home.  We have not been happy.  I confess that we have not always lived our wedded life according to Your Word.  We have had differences, ugly scenes, and harsh words.  I am ashamed of my conduct, for I, too, have been personally guilty, and I pray You to forgive me my transgressions.  

Dear Savior, I pray You, come into our home and live there; then we shall be able to overcome our difficulties.  Keep me and my husband aware of the perfect example of Your unselfish love and service, and make us eager to follow that example in our wedded life.  Help us to be willing to forgive and to forget, even as You in Your mercy forgive us our sins and wash them away.  Direct me and my spouse to live according to Your Word that every experience may serve to dray us closer to each other and both closer to You.  Hear my prayer, blessed Jesus! Amen.


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 19, 2010)

Just wanted to tell you all that the prayers are working!! YAYWEH is mighty indeed!  Hubbbie has been so good I have been giving him the side eye!!!! LOL!


----------



## Laela (Feb 19, 2010)

deleted...


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 25, 2010)

i'm in.  i finally got the book again (i lost the first one).  looking forward to some positive changes in all of our marriages.


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry ladies, I have not been posting lately because I am still reading about Spiritual Warfare. If anyone has a particular prayer for your DH please post.  Also, there is a 30 challenge for spouses also on the Chr. Fellowship Forum. Lets overwhelm God with prayers to get real results.


----------



## LIKI51 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I am posting to give a testimony...my husband did the laundry!  We have been together 2 yrs and he has done it twice.  I know that might not be something for you but he *seldom *helps with the chores.   

I will keep praying


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 1, 2010)

Prayer for today…His trials (chapter 13) 

Holy Spirit, move into our circumstances and transform them!

*Lord*, You alone know the depth of the burden my husband carries.  I may understand the specifics, but You have measured the weight of it on his shoulders.  I’ve not come to minimize what You are doing in his life, for I know You work great things in the midst of trials.  Nor am I trying to protect him from what he must face.  I only want to support him so that he will get through this battle as a winner.

*God*, You are our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble (Psalm 46:1).  You have invited us to “come boldly to the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy and find grace to help in time of need” (Hebrews 4:16). I come before Your throne and ask for grace for my husband.  Strengthen his heart for this battle and give him patience to wait on You (Psalm 27:1-4). Build him up so that no matter what happens he will be able to stand strong through it.  Help him to be always “rejoicing in hope, patient in tribulation, continuing steadfastly in prayer” (Romans 12:12). Give him endurance to run the race and not give up, for You have said that “a righteous man may fall seven times and rise again” (Proverbs 24:16).  Help him to remember that “the steps of a good man are ordered by the LORD, and he delights in his way. Though he fall, he shall not be utterly cast down; for the LORD upholds him with his hand” (Psalm 37:23-24).

I pray he will look to You to be his “refuge until these calamities have passed by” (Psalm 57:1).  May he learn to wait on You because “those who wait on the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings like eagles, they shall run and not be weary, they shall walk and not faint’ (Isaiah 40:31).  I pray that he will find his strength in You and as he cries out to You, You will hear him and save him out of all his troubles (Psalm 34:6).

AMEN


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 1, 2010)

The spirit of Anger comes in from hurt, insecurites, fear and hopelessness. 

Alot of us have DH that lash out because of their hurt and fear.  I proclaim a breakfast fast for Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays.  To fast and pray against this spirit of anger, Agression and offence.

Forgive them.

Pray that they may see and combat it in themselves.  Bind it in the Authority of Christ and send it away.  Pray to close the doors that allowed these spirits a right to enter and reside and operate in their lives.  Pray that their eyes may be opened.  Pray that the strongholds may be broken.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 2, 2010)

Pray to the Deliverer to set him free from anything that binds him…

Prayer for today…His Deliverance 

Lord, You have said to call upon You in the day of trouble and You will deliver us (Psalm 50:15).  I call upon you now and ask that You would work deliverance in my husband’s life.  Deliver him from anything that binds him.  Set him free from (name a specific thing).  Deliver him quickly and be a rock of refuge and a fortress of defense to save him (Psalm 31:2).  Lift him away from the hands of the enemy (Psalm 31:15).

Bring him to a place of understanding where he can recognize the work of evil and cry out to You for help.  If the deliverance he prays for isn’t immediate, keep him from discouragement and help him to be confident that You have begun a good work in him and will complete it (Philippians 1:6).  Give him the certainty that even in his most hopeless state, when he finds it impossible to change anything, You, Lord can change everything.  

Help him understand that “we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this age, against spiritual hosts of wickedness in the heavenly places” (Ephesians 6:12). I pray that he will be strong in the Lord and put on the whole armor of God, so he can stand against the wiles of the devil in the evil day.  Help him to gird his waist with truth and put on the breastplate of righteousness, having shod his feet with the preparation of the gospel of peace.  Enable him to take up the shield of faith, with which to quench all the fiery darts of the wicked one.  I pray that he will take the helmet of salvation, and the sword of the Spirit, which is the Word of God, praying always with all prayer and supplication in the Spirit, being watchful and standing strong to the end (Ephesians 6:13-18).


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 15, 2010)

Prayer for today…His Attitude

Lord, fill (husband’s name) with your love and peace today. May there be a calmness, serenity, and sense of well-being established in him because his life is God-controlled, rather than flesh-controlled.  Enable him to walk in his house with a clean and perfect heart before You (Psalm 101:2). Shine the light of Your Spirit upon him and fill him with Your love. 

I pray that he will be kind and patient, not selfish or easily provoked. Enable him to bear all things, believe all things, hope all things, and endure all things (1 Corinthians 13:7). Release him from anger, unrest, anxiety, concerns, inner turmoil, strife and pressure.  May he not be broken in spirit because of sorrow (Proverbs 15:13), but enjoy the continual feast of a merry heart (Proverbs 15:15).  Give him a spirit of joy and keep him from growing into a grumpy old man.  Help him to be anxious for nothing, but give thanks in all things so he can know the peace that passes all understanding.  May he come to the point of saying, “I have learned in whatever state I am, to be content” (Philippians 4:11).  I say to (husband’s name) this day, “The Lord bless you and keep you; the Lord make His face to shine upon you, and be gracious to you; the Lord lift up His countenance upon you, and give you peace” (Numbers 6:24-26).


----------



## hopeful (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi LIKI51, I ordered my book from Amazon and received it yesterday.  I have never in my life seen so many blessings pour out so quickly after reading just a few pages of a book.  Every woman needs to read it.  When a woman truly becomes the heart and the husband the head of the family it is such a beautiful thing.  My husband fasted this week, Monday-Wednesday, and prayed for an issue or pastor asked to be prayed on, and he also prayed for our marriage and our family.  So I give my sweet husband the credit for making it easier for me to be open to the messages in this book.  The book is truly a blessing!


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 19, 2010)

hopeful said:


> Hi LIKI51, I ordered my book from Amazon and received it yesterday. I have never in my life seen so many blessings pour out so quickly after reading just a few pages of a book. Every woman needs to read it. When a woman truly becomes the heart and the husband the head of the family it is such a beautiful thing. My husband fasted this week, Monday-Wednesday, and prayed for an issue or pastor asked to be prayed on, and he also prayed for our marriage and our family. So I give my sweet husband the credit for making it easier for me to be open to the messages in this book. The book is truly a blessing!


 

AMEN...what a GREAT TESTIMONY...this really encourages all of us to stick with it.

My DH and I argued last week and we are not speaking.  I ask for your prayers but please know I am reciting every prayer here that I posted and MORE to get in God's face.


----------



## paradise1975 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you for your testimony hopeful. 

LIKI51 I will keep you in my prayers. 

I wanted to add that Stormie has another book the power of prayer to change your marriage and I have been praying those prayers in addition to the power of a praying wife prayers and I have been seeing great manifestations of my prayers as well.


----------



## hopeful (Mar 19, 2010)

LIKI51 said:


> AMEN...what a GREAT TESTIMONY...this really encourages all of us to stick with it.
> 
> My DH and I argued last week and we are not speaking.  I ask for your prayers but please know I am reciting every prayer here that I posted and MORE to get in God's face.



((((hugs))))
Keep reciting from the book: "I will not allow anything to destroy my marriage," and "Change me Lord."  Fast if you think that will help.  Do not let this weekend end without you two reconciling.  Even if you say nothing, perhaps do something that will make the two of you feel better.  Make a meal he loves, buy him his favorite candy, kiss the back of his neck.  Remember you are not really fighting him.  The two of you are fighting the enemy.  Praying the two of you have a wonderful weekend together.


----------



## hopeful (Mar 19, 2010)

paradise1975 said:


> Thank you for your testimony hopeful.
> 
> LIKI51 I will keep you in my prayers.
> 
> I wanted to add that Stormie has another book the power of prayer to change your marriage and I have been praying those prayers in addition to the power of a praying wife prayers and I have been seeing great manifestations of my prayers as well.



You're welcome Paradise!  And thank you for the book recommendation, I am going to order it today .


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 19, 2010)

paradise1975 said:


> I wanted to add that *Stormie has another book* the power of prayer to change your marriage and I have been praying those prayers in addition to the power of a praying wife prayers and I have been seeing great manifestations of my prayers as well.


 

Really???  I going to look!  Thank you for the prayers.  Let this forum be a daily reminder that others are in your shoes.  Lets stand together for each other.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 19, 2010)

hopeful said:


> ((((hugs)))) Do not let this weekend end without you two reconciling. Remember you are not really fighting him. The two of you are fighting the enemy. Praying the two of you have a wonderful weekend together.


 
This is really an exercise in getting me out of my flesh cause I am really trying not to internalize this....

Thank you for the prayers!

God Almighty, Creator of Heaven and Earth.  Hear our cry....
psalm 34:4...I sought the Lord, and he heard me, and delivered me from all my fears.

psalm 34:17...The righteous cry, and the LORD heareth, and delivereth them out of all their troubles.


----------



## hopeful (Mar 19, 2010)

LIKI51 said:


> Really???  I going to look!  Thank you for the prayers.  Let this forum be a daily reminder that others are in your shoes.  Lets stand together for each other.



It is comforting to know that we are not alone...


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 19, 2010)

Is this the one paradise? the power of prayer to change your marriage


----------



## paradise1975 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is a chapter from the book the Power of Prayer to Change your Marriage. The chapter is the first chapter " If Communication Breaks Down"

http://www.familychristian.com/chapters/58024.pdf

Here are the prayers from that chapter, I pray that this will be a blessing: (kinda long)


*PR AYERS FOR MY MARRIAGE*

*Prayer for Protection*

Lord, I invite Your presence to dwell in our marriage. I pray
that You would protect my husband (wife) and me from any kind of
breakdown of communication. Enable us to always share our thoughts
and feelings and refuse to be people who don’t talk. Teach us to trust
each other enough to share our deepest hopes, dreams, fears, and
struggles with one another. Help us to spend time communicating
with You every day so that our communication with each other will
always be good. Teach us how to openly express love for one another,
and keep us from any laziness or selfi shness that would cause us to
neglect to do that. Help us to refuse to speak words that tear down,
but only words that build up (Ephesians 4:29).

Deliver us from any temptation to lie to each other about anything
or deal falsely with one another (Leviticus 19:11). Help us to
be totally honest and open about everything. Teach us to speak with
truth, wisdom, instruction, and understanding. We don’t want to
be “always learning and never able to come to the knowledge of the
truth” (2 Timothy 3:7).

Teach us to listen to one another and recognize the signs in each
other that give us greater understanding. Help us fi nd things we enjoy
doing together so that we will grow closer and not apart. Enable us to
be able to communicate love, appreciation, and honor to each other
at all times. Teach us to recognize the enemy’s plan to steal, rob,
and destroy our marriage. Enable us to understand his methods and
see his attempts to stir up strife and miscommunication between us.

Help us to take instant authority over any attack he brings against
us—especially in the area of communication. Help us to settle all
matters of disagreement between us in a loving, compromising, and
considerate manner. Enable us to always be in unity with You and
with each other. In Jesus’ name I pray.

*Prayer for Breakthrough in Me*

Lord, I invite Your presence to dwell in me and change me where 
I need to be changed. Reveal any times where I have not said the right
words or communicated the right things to my husband (wife) and I
will confess it as sin, for I know I fall far short of Your glory (Romans
3:23). Teach me how to communicate openly and honestly so I will
speak excellent, right, and truthful words (Proverbs 8:6-9). I know

I cannot live in Your presence if I don’t speak the truth in my heart
(Psalm 15:1-3). Take away any deceit in my heart and any perversity
in my mind so that evil will be far from me (Proverbs 17:20).

I pray that Your love will be so much in my heart that it comes
out in everything I say. Give me the right words for every situation.
Help me to remember to show appreciation to my husband (wife)
for the good things he (she) does. Open my eyes if I am not seeing
all of them. Give me ears to really hear what my husband (wife) is
saying so that I can bear some of his (her) burdens by simply listening.

Make me quick to hear and slow to speak (James 1:19). Give me the
wisdom to have a good sense of timing.
Lord, You are greater than anything I face and stronger than all
that opposes me and our marriage. Thank You that You have given
me authority over the enemy. I pray I will always recognize his hand
in our lives so that I will not allow any of his evil intentions to disrupt
us. I pray that “my mouth shall speak wisdom, and the meditation
of my heart shall give understanding” (Psalm 49:3). I thank You in
advance for the answers to my prayers. In Jesus’ name I pray.


*Prayer for Breakthrough in My Husband (Wife)*

Lord, I thank You for my husband (wife) and pray that You
would open his (her) heart to all that You have for him (her) and
for our marriage together. Help him (her) to know You better, to
understand Your ways, and to see things from Your perspective. Help
him (her) to view the two of us the way You do. Make changes in
him (her) that need to be made so that nothing will hinder him (her)
from fulfilling the purpose and destiny You have for his (her) life and
our lives together.

Lord, fill my husband’s (wife’s) heart with Your love so that it
overflows in the words he (she) speaks. Help him (her) to understand
the consequences for any careless or hurtful words. Help us both to 
be more discerning about what wounds the heart of the other. Speak
through us so that our words to each other will be Your words. Help
us to be instruments of Your peace and grace every time we speak to
each other. Convict my husband’s (wife’s) heart of times he (she) has
said words that have hurt me and did not glorify You. Enable him
(her) to speak words of life and not death, words that build up and
not tear down. Increase his (her) knowledge of Your ways so that he
(she) will refuse to speak negatively. Help him (her) to communicate
openly, and not allow a cold silence to exist between us.

Lord, help my husband (wife) to be honest about everything.
Convict his (her) heart about any lies he (she) has told me or anyone
else, and break down any thought in him (her) that lying is acceptable,
or that there are different versions of the truth. Strengthen him (her)
to resist the father of all lies and refuse to fall into any temptation to
lie (John 8:44). Help him (her) to stop all deceit (1 Peter 2:1). May he
(she) refuse to be snared by his (her) own words (Proverbs 6:2). May
there be no division between us, because we are of the same mind
and have the same good judgment (1 Corinthians 1:10). Where he
(she) has not communicated well in the past, help him (her) to do so
now. Thank You that You are our rock and our Redeemer, and You
can redeem all things (Psalm 78:35). In Jesus’ name I pray.


----------



## paradise1975 (Mar 19, 2010)

LIKI51 said:


> Is this the one paradise? the power of prayer to change your marriage
> 
> View attachment 61094


 

Yes that's it.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 19, 2010)

paradise1975 said:


> Yes that's it.


 
...I'm ordering


----------



## hopeful (Mar 22, 2010)

LIKI51, any updates?  Are you and dh speaking?  I pray you are.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 22, 2010)

hopeful said:


> LIKI51, any updates? Are you and dh speaking? I pray you are.


 

We did not speak this weekend...but he was mighty affectionate this morning.  But...He didn't say a word, not even goodbye as he left for work.  I thank you for your prayers...he will come around.  I am going to church tonight, gonna go to the alter and pray again.  

GOD has done it, but it hasn't shown up in the physical yet.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you hopeful for thinking about me!


----------



## hopeful (Mar 22, 2010)

LIKI51 said:


> Thank you hopeful for thinking about me!



You're welcome.  I will continue to pray for you.  I hope the silence ends very soon.  Enjoy church tonight.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 23, 2010)

hopeful said:


> You're welcome. I will continue to pray for you. I hope the silence ends very soon. Enjoy church tonight.


 
Hopeful,

When I got home from service last night I spoke to him and he responded, he even laughed about some stuff on tv.  Things are not the same but I am hopeful.  I expect great things thanks to the prayers in the book and the support of you ladies.  I see this as a time of growth in my own spiritual life and in my marriage.

Thank you

LIKI


----------



## hopeful (Mar 23, 2010)

(((hugs))) LIKI51.  Dh and I were having some issues.  I began to dwell on all of the good he brought to my life and acknowledged (privately to myself) the mean things I'd done and said to him.  Instead of focussing on how he needed to change I focussed on my shortcomings (again privately to myself) and then when he was recently out of town I kept sending him very loving, heartfelt e-mails of appreciation, dwelling on all these things he'd done just for me.  After a few days I could feel his heart melting.  I had to finally accept that I am not the only one hurting and I am not the only one trying.  Men hide their feelings very well but their feelings are there and they run really deep.  What I am letting go of now is this idealistic dream I had of marriage, my expectations are way to high, no man can meet them.  But the husband I have does plenty and he is just fine.  God is seeing us through and leading us--day by day.


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Mar 24, 2010)

This thread started out good. But I must remind you all that we as Christians make mistakes. Every marriage that is performed voicing vows to God was not ordained through God in Spirit before you and he were born. Satan has had it out for our relationships as man and woman and our relationship with God since the beginning and he's only gotten more slick with it through time. Satan loves to trick us into "Sleeping with the Enemy"

Be careful that you do not make your husband your IDOL..LIKI51 it seems this is what you have done. You really need to let go and let God. When you call yourself a Christian, that means Christ is in your heart FIRST before any and everybody. When you get married you have a servitude to your husband and it's not to recite vain prayers...Satan receives those. Effective servitude requires more spiritual and mental exercise to be an uplifting encouragement to him so that you and he both can grow higher in the Lord. 

I'm really passionate about this because I see too many women get it all twisted and eventually come to this point of desperation where you are so focused on keeping A man, that your relationship with God suffers and when your relationship with God suffers, your relationship with yourself will suffer. Eventually you will lose THAT man if you keep going on this path. You've said enough prayers for him. Fast and pray for yourself so that you can find the woman you were that made THAT man want to marry you. 

Remember that whatever happens is God's will and as long as you don't lose site of Him, you'll always be ok.

Good luck to everyone and their marriages.


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh and one last thing, I've never heard of or read that book, but I'd steer away from claiming that power as your own. That's a dangerous mistake, reclaim your focus from that idea. The power is God's and God's alone. He get's all the glory, honor, and praise for all the work he does in us and through us when we are obedient and present ourselves as living sacrifices to be led by the Holy Spirit and Christ Jesus always and forever, not just to get something we want in this life. God will allow whatever he needs for us to become convicted to serving Him.


----------



## hopeful (Mar 24, 2010)

^^^You should probably read the book.  The author gives all the glory to God.  The prayers are meant to be selfless and not manipulative at all.  Also this book is just one of her many books.  This one focusses on the praying wife and others focus on different areas.  I do agree with you that our husbands must not be our idols.  And we should not worship marriage either.  We should only worship God.  But our husbands and our marriages do benefit from our prayer.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 24, 2010)

SvelteVelvet said:


> Effective servitude requires more spiritual and mental exercise to be an uplifting encouragement to him so that you and he both can grow higher in the Lord.
> 
> I'm really passionate about this because I see too many women get it all twisted and eventually come to this point of desperation where you are so focused on keeping A man, that your relationship with God suffers and when your relationship with God suffers, your relationship with yourself will suffer. Eventually you will lose THAT man if you keep going on this path. You've said enough prayers for him. Fast and pray for yourself so that you can find the woman you were that made THAT man want to marry you.


 
There are a lot of Christians here that don't know how to effectively serve our GOD.  This is what we are learning.  I got the book to find out how to pray for him.  When I got saved it wasn't taught to me how to really pray.  This thread is to share the prayers that I was praying.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 24, 2010)

Prayer for today…His Wife (Chapter One page 44)

*Lord*, Help me to be a good wife. I fully realize that I don’t have what it takes to be one without Your help.  Take my selfishness, impatience, and irritability and turn them into kindness, long-suffering, and the willingness to bear all things. Take my old emotional habits, mindsets, automatic reactions, rude assumptions, and self-protective stance, and make me patient, kind, good, faithful, gentle, and self-controlled.  Take the hardness of my heart and break down the walls with Your battering ram of revelation.  Give me a new heart and work in me Your love, peace, and joy (Galatians 5:22,23). I am not able to rise above who I am at this moment.  Only You can transform me. 

Show me where there is sin in my heart, especially with regard to my husband.  I confess the times I’ve been unloving, critical, angry, resentful, disrespectful, or unforgiving toward him.  Help me to put aside any hurt, anger, or disappointment I feel and forgive him the way You do—totally and completely, no looking back.  Make me a tool of reconciliation, peace and healing in this marriage.  Enable us to communicate well and rescue us from the threshold of separation where the realities of divorce begin.

Make me my husband’s helpmate, companion, champion, friend, and support.  Help me to create a peaceful, restful, safe place for him to come home to.  Teach me how to take care of myself and stay attractive to him.  Grow me into a creative and confident woman who is rich in mind, soul and spirit.  Make me the kind of woman he can be proud to say is his wife.  

I lay all my expectations at Your cross.  I release my husband from the burden of fulfilling me in areas where I should be looking to You.  Help me to accept him the way he is and not try to change him.  I realize that in some ways he may never change, but at the same time, I release him to change in ways I never thought he could.  I leave any changing that needs to be done in Your hands, fully accepting that neither of us is perfect and never will be.  Only You, Lord, are perfect and I look to You to perfect us.

Teach me how to pray for my husband make my prayers a true language of love.  Where love has died, create new love between us.  Show me what unconditional love really is and how to communicate it in a way he can clearly perceive.  Bring unity between us so that we can be in agreement about everything (Amos 3:3).  May the God of patience and comfort grant us to be like-minded toward one another, according to Christ Jesus (Romans 15:5). Make us a team, not pursuing separate, competitive, or independent lives,  but working together, overlooking each other’s faults and weaknesses for the greater good of the marriage.  Help us to pursue the things which make for peace and the things by which one may edify another (Romans 14:19).  May we be “perfectly joined together in the same mind and in the same judgment” (1 Corinthians 1:10).

I pray that our commitment to You and to one another will grow stronger and more passionate every day.  Enable him to be the head of the home as You made him to be, and show me how to support and respect him as he rises to that place of leadership.  Help me to understand his dreams and see things from his perspective.  Reveal to me what he wants and needs and show me potential problems before they arise.  Breathe Your life into this marriage. 

Make me a new person, Lord.  Give me a fresh perspective, a positive outlook, and a renewed relationship with the man You’ve given me.  Help me see him with new eyes, new appreciation, new love, new compassion, and new acceptance.  Give my husband a new wife, and let it be me.

In Jesus name we pray…AMEN


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 29, 2010)

Prayer for today…His Past 

*Lord,* I pray that You would enable (husband’s name) to let go of his past completely.  Deliver him from any hold it has on him.  Help him to put off his former conduct and habitual ways of thinking about it and be renewed in his mind (Ephesians 4:22,23). Enlarge his understanding to know that You make all things new (Revelation 21:5). Show him a fresh, Holy Spirit-inspired way of relating to negative things that have happened.  Give him the mind of Christ so that he can clearly discern Your voice from the voices of the past.  When he hears those old voices, enable him to rise up and shut them down with the truth of Your Word.  Where he has formerly experienced rejection or pain, I pray he not allow them to color what he sees and hears now.  Pour forgiveness into his heart so that bitterness, resentment, revenge and unforgiveness will have no place there. May he regard the past as only a history lesson and not a guide for his daily life.  Wherever his past has become an unpleasant memory, I pray You would redeem it and bring life out of it.  Bind up his wounds (Psalm 147:3).  Restore his soul (Psalm 23:3). Help him to release the past so that he will not live in it, but learn from it, break out of it, and move into the future You have for him.

In Jesus name we pray…AMEN


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 30, 2010)

Pray every day for him to have the desire for more of GOD.

If you clearly observe your husband walking down a wrong path, pray that his eyes be opened to the truth and that his heart be convicted.

Prayer for today…His Obedience

*Lord*, You have said in Your Word that if we regard iniquity in our hearts, You will not hear (Psalm 66:18). I want You to hear my prayers, so I ask You to reveal where there is any disobedience in my life, especially with regard to my husband.  Show me if I’m selfish, unloving, critical, angry, resentful, unforgiving, or bitter toward him.  Show me where I have not obeyed You or lived Your way.  I confess it as sin and ask for Your forgiveness.

I pray that You would give (husband’s name) a desire to live in obedience to Your laws and Your ways.  Reveal and uproot anything he willingly gives place to that is not of You. Help him to bring every thought and action under Your control. Remind him to do good, speak evil of no one, and be peaceable, gentle, and humble (Titus 3:1,2).  Teach him to embrace the stretching pain of discipline and discipleship. Reward him according to his righteousness and according to the cleanness of his hands (Psalm 18:20). Show him Your ways, O Lord; teach him Your paths. Lead him in Your truth, for You are the God of his salvation (Psalm 25:4, 5).

Make him a praising person, for I know that when we worship You we gain clear understanding, our lives are transformed,  and we receive power to live Your way.  Help him to hear Your specific instructions to him and enable him to obey them.  Give him a heart that longs to do Your will and may he enjoy the peace that can only come from living in total obedience to Your commands.

In Jesus name we pray, AMEN!


----------



## hopeful (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi LIKI51, I continue to read the Praying Wife.  I also have been reading other books (more psychological/ counseling oriented) that relate to me and my husband's issues.  They are helping me understand him and myself better.  The combination of reading those books, steadfast prayer, and digging deep within myself recently led to a big breakthrough for me and my husband.  Thank you for keeping this thread going.


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 31, 2010)

Do you see a man who excels in his work? He will stand before Kings; he will not stand before unknown men.  *Proverbs 22:29*

Because of laziness the building decays, and through idleness of hands the house leaks.  *Ecclesiastes 10:18*

Prayer for today…His Work

*Lord*, I pray that You would bless the work of my husband’s hands.  May his labor bring not only favor, success, and prosperity, but great fulfillment as well.  If the work he is doing is not in line with Your perfect will for his life, reveal it to him.  Show him what he should do differently and guide him down the right path.  Give him strength, faith, and a vision for the future so he can rise above any propensity for laziness.  May he never run from work out of fear, selfishness or a desire to avoid responsibility.  On the other hand, help him to see that he doesn’t have to work himself to death for man’s approval, or grasp for gain beyond what is a gift from You.  Give him the ability to enjoy his success without striving for more.  Help him to excel, but free him from the pressure to do so.

I pray that You will be Lord over his work, and may he bring You into every aspect of it.  Give him enough confidence in the gifts You’ve placed in him to be able to seek, find and do good work.  Open up doors of opportunity for him that no man can close.  Develop his skills so that they grow more valuable with each passing year.  Show me what I can do to encourage him.  

I pray that his work will be established, secure, successful, satisfying, and financially rewarding.  May he not be “lagging in diligence, [but] fervent in spirit, serving the Lord” (Romans 12:11). Let him be like a tree planted by the stream of Your living water, which brings forth fruit in due season.  May he never with under pressure, but grow strong and prosper (Psalm 1:3).


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 2, 2010)

A man deserves to earn what his work is worth and his wide should pray he does.

Pray that the storehouses of blessing will be opened upon him, but pray that it all comes from the hand of God. 

The blessing of the Lord makes one rich, and He adds no sorrow with it.  (*Proverbs 10:22*)

Prayer for today…His Finances

*Lord*, I commit our finances to You. Be in charge of them and use them for Your purposes.  May we both be good stewards of all that You give us, and walk in total agreement as to how it is to be dispersed.  I pray that we will learn to live free of burdensome debt.  Where we have not been wise, bring restoration and give us guidance.  Show me how I can help increase our finances and not decrease them unwisely.  Help us to remember that all we have belongs to You, and to be grateful for it.  

I pray that (husband’s name) will find it easy to give to You and to others as You have instructed in Your Word.  Give him wisdom to handle money wisely.  Help him make good decisions as to how he spends.  Show him how to plan for the future.  I pray that he will find the perfect balance between spending needlessly and being miserly.  May he always be paid well for the work he does, and may his money not be stolen, lost, devoured, destroyed, or wasted.  Multiply it so that what he makes will go a long way.  I pray that he will not be anxious about finances, but will seek Your kingdom first, knowing that as he does, we will have all we need (Luke 12:31).

In Jesus name we pray...AMEN


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 5, 2010)

Pray for the comforting, securing, perfect love of the Lord to surround your husband and deliver him from all his fears.

Prayer for today...His Fears

*Lord*, You’ve said in Your Word that “there is no fear in love; but perfect love casts out fear, because fear involves torment.  But he who fears has not been made perfect in love” (1 John 4:18). I pray You will perfect my husband in Your love so that tormenting fear finds no place in him.  I know You have not given him a spirit of fear.  You’ve given him power, love and a sound mind (2 Timothy 1:7).  I pray in the name of Jesus that fear will not rule over my husband.  Instead, may Your Word penetrate every fiber of his being, convincing him that Your love for him is far greater than anything he faces and nothing can separate him from it.

I pray that he will acknowledge You as a father whose love is unfailing, whose strength is without equal, and in whose presence there is nothing to fear.  Deliver him this day from fear that destroys and replace it with godly fear (Jeremiah 32:40).  Teach him Your way, O Lord.  Help him to walk in Your truth. Unite his heart to fear Your name (Psalm 86:11). May he have no fear of men, but rise up and boldly say, “The Lord is my helper; I will not fear.  What can man do to me? (Hebrews 13:6) “How great is Your goodness, which You have laid up for those who fear You” (Psalm 31:19).

I say to you (husband’s name), “Be strong, do not fear! Behold, your God will come with vengeance, with recompense of God; He will come and save you” (Isaiah 35:4).  “In righteousness you shall be established; you shall be far from oppression, for you shall not fear” (Isaiah 54:14).  “You shall not be afraid of the terror by night, nor of the arrow that flies by day, nor of the pestilence that walks in darkness, nor of the destruction that lays waste at noonday” (Psalm 91:5,6). May the Spirit of the Lord rest upon you, “the Spirit of wisdom and understanding, the Spirit of counsel and might, the Spirit of knowledge and of the fear of the Lord” (Isaiah 11:2)


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 7, 2010)

Pray that your husband be molded according to God’s plan and not anyone else’s.

Pray that he hears God’s call, so that who he is and what he does lines up with God’s purpose for his life.

Pray…"Lord, take my husband from this place, reveal to him what You’ve called him to be, and open doors to what he should be doing.”

Prayer for today…His Purpose

*Lord*,  I pray that (husband’s name) will clearly hear the call You have on his life.  Help him to realize who he is in Christ and give him certainty that he was created for a high purpose.  May the eyes of his understanding be enlightened so that he will know what is the hope of Your calling (Ephesians 1:18).

Lord, when You call us, You also enable us.  Enable him to walk worthy of his calling and become the man of God You made him to be. Continue to remind him of what You’ve called him to and don’t let him get sidetracked with things that are unessential to Your purpose.  Strike down discouragement so that it will not defeat him.  Lift his eyes above the circumstances of the moment so he can see the purpose for which You created him.  Give him patience to wait for Your perfect timing.  I pray that the desires of his heart will not be in conflict with the desires of Yours.  May he seek You for direction, and hear when You speak to his soul.


----------



## xcuzememiss (Apr 8, 2010)

Even though I'm not married yet. I am praying these prayers over my future husband and over myself. Thank God I decided to look in this thread. I almost shyed away from it. I decided that I want to go into this marriage prepared, shoot i research everything else why not being a better wife (when the time does come)


----------



## xcuzememiss (Apr 8, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## Amerie123 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ooh, I know i'm late, but please do count me in this challenge..


----------



## LIKI51 (Apr 14, 2010)

Seek first the kingdom of God and His righteousness, and all these things shall be added to you.  *Matthew 6:33*

You shall worship the Lord your God, and Him only you shall serve.  *Matthew 4:10*

Prayer for today…His Priorities

*God*, I proclaim You Lord over my life.  Help me to seek You first everyday and set my priorities in perfect order.  Reveal to me how to properly put my husband before children, work, family, friends, activities and interests.  Show me what I can do right now to demonstrate to him that he has this position in my heart.  Mend the times I have caused him to doubt that.  Tell me how to prioritize everything so that whatever steals life away, or has no lasting purpose, will not occupy my time.

I pray for my husband’s priorities to be in perfect order as well.  Be Lord and Ruler over his heart.  Help him to choose a simplicity of life that will allow him to have time alone with You, Lord, a place to be quiet in Your presence every day. Speak to him about making Your Word, prayer, and praise a priority.  Enable him to place me and our children in greater prominence in his heart than career, friends, and activities.  I pray he will seek You first and submit his all to You, for when he does I know the other pieces of his life will fit together perfectly.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 26, 2010)

Thank you for all the prayers you have posted.


----------

